

The password should not contain any special characters, symbols or spaces. - M4v3R
http://www.amplitude-studios.com/amplitude_functions/registeruser

======
M4v3R
Screenshot (you have to fill the form for the message to show up):
<http://imgur.com/lGlLk>

What do you think about this kind of website design? I wouldn't be suprised if
this was some outdated site, but it looks fairly new.

------
Miah
Stupid! Your password should just contain ANY character you want. Even if you
just want "asd" as your password!

